# VPN and ASA5505.



## Razz (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi.

At home i can't connect to my work through my ASA5505.
Is there somerhing that i sould write in the CLI on the ASA5505 so my computer on the inside of the network is allowed to connect to my work VPN?

Ore can i setup the ASA5505 to connect to my works VPN so i don't have to setup my computer to connect to the VPN?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Razz and Welcome to TSF,

If you're trying to get some work done from your home, the IT People from your office should be able to assist you on that, since it's work related.


----------



## Razz (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi and thanks 


I am the it-dep., but this is not a problem on my job. 
The VPN works just fine just not on computeres on the inside of the ASA5505, everywhere els my VPN works fine.

Best regards


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you done all proper Port-forwading in your Cisco firewall device?


----------



## Razz (Dec 6, 2010)

I' running a Nat-network, where all the ports are open from inside to outside, but not open the other way (outside to inside).


----------



## Cal_CiscoKid (Dec 19, 2010)

Razz said:


> Hi and thanks
> 
> I am the it-dep., but this is not a problem on my job.
> The VPN works just fine just not on computeres on the inside of the ASA5505, everywhere els my VPN works fine.
> ...


I don't get how your positive the Von works fine if you can't access anything? Is this a shares secret VPN setup?


----------



## Razz (Dec 6, 2010)

All of my colleges VPN works, my own allso work *** long im using my laptops build in 3G modem, ore im anywhere els using my VPN login just not when im behind my ASA5505.
The kind of VPN we are using is the one there is build in in Windows ( [email protected]) with windows servere to take the call.


----------

